# Lake Livingston Dam?



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Thinking about heading out to the dam tomorrow, 3/17. Was wondering if anyone out here would think it's a little too early to go looking for hybrids/stripers. I'll take any advice. Thanks guys!


----------



## fisher_dude (Oct 8, 2007)

Looking to go there myself, thinking Thursday or Friday the water flow should be settled by then, So I their with you looking for some info to take my fishing buddy for some spring break action


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks fisher dude, If I don't find anything going today, I'll prolly head back out there Thu/Fri also. If you see a 16' Alumacraft tunnel hull with 50 Yammy on the back, that'd be me!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Drove over the bridge today and saw allot of boats fishing. Cat fishing should be great as soon as the water flow stays stable a couple of days.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

they went from 10 gates to all 12 open while we were out there. I saw only 2 fish caught . One catfish and one spoonbill cat. Neither was caught from my boat. Hopefully it'll be better toward the end of the week.


----------



## fisher_dude (Oct 8, 2007)

WTG, a couple better than a boat ride, I guess that we are give it a try on Friday, Thanks for the reports


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

The flow is still increasing...last night it was just over 10,000 and this morning its just over 11,000. The increase alone overnight is almost double the steady flow rate of the last several weeks.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I just called after looking at the flow chart and just as I thought Browders reported that there are 12 gates open and nothing going much with fishing now, but give it a couple of days after the flow stabilizes and it should be great fishing.


----------



## bob watson (Aug 18, 2005)

*dam*

hey ss when are u thinking about going?


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

Fish there yesterday and caught five blue cats and one white. All on dead shrimp. Saw very few caught and the ones that did were using shad. Yes, all 12 gates were open and water level was rising still. I was in the 18' kenner w/90 suzuki.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Het Bob, i will go tomorrow if the flow stay steady. If they keep increasing it I will wait. You wanna go? Message me some time after 8:00 in the morning and we can make a plan.
What about you Lepaul37?


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

I will try it again on Friday! I reckin I'll bring along some dead shrimp and try for catfish. If ya see a 16' Alumacraft tunnel hull with a Yamaha 50, stop by and say hello, name's Justin.


----------



## bob watson (Aug 18, 2005)

*livingston dam*

ss... this week will be out... my grand daughter is showing at houston.. i hope this is the last thing i have to do this year... i will like to go next week for sure.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Next week it is, we will find the time, the only commitment I have is going to Tyler Wed. for a consultation and $! i will send you a message Monady and we can make a plan.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

I reckon I'll go looking for crappie and sandbass at a different spot tomorrow. Looks as though the water will need to settle for another day or 2 below the dam. Good luck to those who do try it tomorrow.


----------



## bearkat51 (Dec 5, 2008)

Just thought I would ask, But does anyone have any reports or know if anyoned is doing any good below the dam? I am thinking about going out there Friday and would just like a heads up. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JakeBrake (Jan 28, 2009)

Stepdad, son and I went Saturday afternoon... 10 gates open. We first pulled up, there was a pontoon boat there that was literaly pulling 2-3 fish out at a time... all cats that I could see. they were using shad. We had shrimp. Left and caught some shad and returned. My son caught one cat and that was all we did. So we went home. Saw one fella land what looked like about a 50# spoon bill.. looked like a cat crossed with a needle nosed gar!!! freaky!


----------

